# Betta Can't Swim



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

Well Kenshin has some problems swimming. :-( He stays (more like floating) on the top if his tank, most of the time on his side. He can swim down but he comes right back up, floating sideways. 

I noticed that he was acting funny about two days or so ago. It got worse since last night. He is usually active. He was staying right by a fake plant that I have. I think he was using it to keep himself down. 

He is in a 1 gal tank, no heater at the moment (room stays pretty much a consistent temperature). Water stays around 78-80 Degrees. Not cycled. Gets 100% Water Change once a week with a 25% water change during the middle of the week. 

I just changed his water completely today and added aquarium salt. I haven't feed him since the problems showed up. I last fed him Friday night, about 4 pellets of wardley betta food. I usually feed him this amount of food, once a day. Fasting them once a week. 

Any ideas what is going on and what else should I do?


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Sounds like Swim Bladder Disorder. Just fast him for a couple more days and he should get better. Probably caused by the 4 pellets. It might be better to only do 3 or do 2 in the morning and 2 at night.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I would increase the water changes to 100% daily for 4-5 days and hold all food during that time, then stay on a regular schedule of every-other day 100% water changes in a 1g unfiltered tank/bowl.
If he has not improved, you can try a natural treatment with Epsom salt 1tsp/gal along with 100% daily water changes for 10 days.

Look at him close and make sure it is not velvet, sometimes you can see it better at night with the lights off and use a flashlight and shine on him, it will look like yellow/gold powder on him, but google it for pic to get a better idea.


----------



## AnimeFish (May 28, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions! I just did he water change for today. He seems better, not laying on the side as much.  I will still keep an close eye on him though.


----------

